# Query on Police Clearance Certificate for Subclass 189 Skilled Independent Visa



## chet.morton (May 9, 2015)

Hello there,

As this is my first post in this forum, if this query has already been answered, please route me to the correct thread.

I am in the process of attaching evidence in response to my invitation for Subclass 189 Skilled independent visa. This question is regarding which Police Clearance Certificates (PCC) i need to arrange.

In the info. pop up (the small, blue '?' that when clicked gives additional info.) against the 'Evidence of Character' attachment option, it says: 
"applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:
you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years or over; and
the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and
*the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days;* or
you are requested to do so by the department."

However, in the PCC details page of immigration, it says:
"If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in *any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more* in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country." _**South Korea is listed as one of the countries in the list**_

Qn: My spouse was in South Korea for 4 months in 2010. Does she need to arrange for a PCC from Korea (as the stay was over 90 days) OR she doesn't need it (the stay being less than a year)? Would appreciate your response and clarity on this matter.

Many Thanks!
Chet.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your spouse wouldn't require PCC for her Korean stay, as her stay wasn't 12 months or more.





chet.morton said:


> Hello there,
> 
> As this is my first post in this forum, if this query has already been answered, please route me to the correct thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## chet.morton (May 9, 2015)

Cool! Thanks much Jeeten! ... And...All the best!


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

@Jeeten,

I stayed in the UK for 10months and then made a few week-long trips on business visitor visa staying in hotels. I am confused whether I should mention my hotel stays ( some even of 2-3 days) on the relevant evisa page.

Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should include EVERY trip.

May it even be a 1 day trip. List ALL your international trip details.

IF you haven't started filing FORM 80, THEN I would suggest you to fill FORM 80 as well. In this, you may list ALL your International Trips. This is in addition to your Online Visa form.

As you have traveled internationally CO would eventually ask you to Submit FORM 80. (_Download the latest copy from IMMI website._)







timberlake said:


> @Jeeten,
> 
> I stayed in the UK for 10months and then made a few week-long trips on business visitor visa staying in hotels. I am confused whether I should mention my hotel stays ( some even of 2-3 days) on the relevant evisa page.
> 
> Regards


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

thanks mate, took whole evening to dig out details - down to 393 days including single night stays at hotels etc.. but glad that I had all the details in my official mail archives. I will go ahead and apply for UK PCC.

Form 80 looks to be a few days worth of work. Appreciate for giving the head ups


----------



## Harishke (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,


I'm Planning to Apply for Australian PR, i have been Nominated for 189 class,I was Employed in Singapore for 4 Months and Returned back to Bangalore , do i still need the POC , please let me know, your response is high appreciated .

Thanks,
Harish Kumar


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

*PCC if stay is less then 12 months in UK*



timberlake said:


> thanks mate, took whole evening to dig out details - down to 393 days including single night stays at hotels etc.. but glad that I had all the details in my official mail archives. I will go ahead and apply for UK PCC.
> 
> Form 80 looks to be a few days worth of work. Appreciate for giving the head ups





timberlake said:


> thanks mate, took whole evening to dig out details - down to 393 days including single night stays at hotels etc.. but glad that I had all the details in my official mail archives. I will go ahead and apply for UK PCC.
> 
> Form 80 looks to be a few days worth of work. Appreciate for giving the head ups


Dear member,

Please let me know if PCC is required if one has stayed in UK for 10 months. Australian Goverment immigration website says that only of we have stayed for 12 months or more we need to submit PCC.

You seems to have stayed in Uk for 10 months then why did you submitted PCC as it is not required.

Regards,
NN


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Does spouse , who is not claiming any points, need to fill for form 80 or 1221 too ???


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

dillipreddy said:


> Does spouse , who is not claiming any points, need to fill for form 80 or 1221 too ???


Yes. Because those forms are related to character.


----------

